# ​Sliding Glass Doors



## Monitor Madness (Mar 1, 2012)

I've built a new enclosure and I'm going to install glass sliding doors. The size of the glass pieces are 870mm high x 770mm wide and 5mm thick. I bought the plastic tracks from Bunnings but I'm now concerned that glass this size will be difficult to slide without a decent sliding track system.

What do you guys thinks?
I haven't actually bought the glass yet that just the rough size I will need.


----------



## raycam01_au (Mar 1, 2012)

i am running 5mm in my enclosure i built today pics are http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/got-bored-work-thought-buy-181675/

they are fine, no worries at all, so u shouldnt have an issue


----------



## Kc_read (Mar 1, 2012)

as long as there is no obstructions in the track it should be fine, even if you put something like graphite dust in the track or some other type of lubricant but i cant see it being needed


----------



## Monitor Madness (Mar 1, 2012)

Seeing your thread raycam prompted me to ask. I figured tanks with less height would be easier to slide so I thought I would just check.


Kc_read said:


> as long as there is no obstructions in the track it should be fine, even if you put something like graphite dust in the track or some other type of lubricant but i cant see it being needed


Cool I will keep the graphite dust in mind if I have issues.
Its going to be a lot cheaper if I can use these plastic tracks.

Thanks


----------



## Kc_read (Mar 1, 2012)

No problem,
I have to but glass in my enclosure but the opening is over a metre tall, so i think i might have to think about track with a roller system


----------



## raycam01_au (Mar 1, 2012)

Womafan said:


> Seeing your thread raycam prompted me to ask. I figured tanks with less height would be easier to slide so I thought I would just check.
> 
> Thanks


as long as when u do your build you dont have to much sag or pressure down onto the glass it will be fine


----------



## Monitor Madness (Mar 2, 2012)

I can't see there being any sag from the wood above. It's all pretty solid. If I use the plastic tracks the glass has to be taller than the sliding system I'm looking at. So if the plastic track doesn't work I will see if he can cut the pieces down a bit and I will get a better track system then.


----------



## Virides (Mar 2, 2012)

Womafan said:


> So if the plastic track doesn't work I will see if he can cut the pieces down a bit and I will get a better track system then.



Check this out if you come to that - Virides - Stylish Enclosure Enhancements


----------



## putchi (Mar 2, 2012)

If you use the plastic track from Bunnings make sure to ask to have the edges of the glass smoothed; otherwise you gouge the track at the bottom.


----------

